# Betta acting strangely.



## Tank seeker (Aug 8, 2021)

It’s called glass surfing it’s a sign of stress , send a picture of tank and size of tank?


----------



## Indi (Aug 9, 2021)

It’s a 3 gallon tank. I know it should be bigger but this is what I have at the moment. I did rearrange and add some different plants when I changed the water. Could that be part of it?


----------



## Tank seeker (Aug 8, 2021)

You seem to have cloudy water/new tank syndrome too , can you take a close up of your betta?,is that Java fern on the right? And anubias on the left?

If so remove them immediately they need to be placed on a price of wood and not buried in substrate, did you do any research?


----------



## little2fishy (Jan 2, 2013)

I see others have already pointed out about the plants. 

As for the betta, how much of a water change did you do? 100%? 50% 12%? It could be due to stress if it's too drastic of a change. Though it can be a controversial topic for many, IMO 3 gallon should be perfect for a betta, assuming no other fish.

One more thing I noticed. Is there anything in the tank to provide some sort of water current? Bettas don't need water current to survive, and too much actually can cause more stress. However, without some sort of water movement in the tank the heater will create hot spots or even a temperature gradient where it is too hot in the upper levels but too cold towards the bottom. Just noting as an FYI.


----------



## Tank seeker (Aug 8, 2021)

Btw is there a filter?


----------

